# Using black water extract?



## btbudd (Apr 5, 2005)

I've read that red bellies and piranhas in general enjoy the addition of black water extract into the tank to obviously darken the water and possibly help them to feel more comfortable in the tank. I've only looked at adding the black water extract to my tank, but have seriously been considering it lately and was wondering if anyone had any advice on the subject or if anyone has added this their tank yet and how the Ps reacted, or didn't.


----------



## btbudd (Apr 5, 2005)

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't used it, so sorry: can't help you....

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey man, we get this question like every day.









I did a titles only search for "black water extract" and here is what I came up with. Feel free to take a look through all the related threads.

Black Water Extract Results


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I use it and like it. Adds needed minerals and vitamins to the water, plus it dims the water a little to help shade your light sensitive fish a little. If your going to buy it, buy the biggest bottle you can find. because you'll have to add it with each water change...cheaper in the long run.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i use it after water changes i think that my p's like it. i would try it it wont hurt them


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i think i need some of that stuff, where to buy?


----------



## btbudd (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the help and the link to the threads. I'll most def give it a try.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I know nothing about this stuff, so maybe someone can tell me if it has a risk of staining your silicone if you have a glass tank. Thanks!!
~Taylor~


----------

